# Sibelius crashes on startup



## Necromancer (May 19, 2007)

My Sibelius crashes before I am able to do anything. I never hear "the sound" (I forget what Jean Sibelius symphony that's from), and basically, it just keeps bouncing in the dock like it's trying to start up indefinitely until I have to Force Quit it. I also learned how shitty Avid Products' tech support is (or at least Sibelius, I heard Digidesign is the same way), as they simply told me to e-mail them with my computer specs and they'd have a solution for my problem. That was 2 months ago.

Does anyone here happen to know any workarounds or possible reasons why this is happening? I have basic knowledge of the Terminal/*NIX/bash, and I have a fairly advanced knowledge of computers in general, however I haven't used Mac OS X 10.4 for long, so I'm still learning here.

Here are my specs. If you need any more I'll be happy to give them.
MacBook Pro 15" (2.16Ghz Intel Core Duo processor, 1GB RAM)
Mac OS X 10.4 (Tiger)
Sibelius 4 Educational Edition

I have tried running Sibelius with no other programs, and it hasn't worked there either, so I don't think listing programs I normally use is relevant.


----------



## Daryl (May 20, 2007)

AFAIK Sibelius 4 doesn't work on IntelMac. You have to run it in Rosetta (whatever that is) or in XP. Sorry I can't be of more help, but I use PC and it runs like a charm on all my systems.

D


----------



## misterbee (May 20, 2007)

http://www.sibelius.com/cgi-bin/helpcen ... language=1


----------



## Necromancer (May 20, 2007)

misterbee @ Sun May 20 said:


> http://www.sibelius.com/cgi-bin/helpcenter/search.pl?com=search&words=A485&language=1


Alright I read that, but there isn't an option to open with Rosetta, probably because it uses Rosetta automatically, since it's registered as "Application (PowerPC)".

Is Rosetta fucking up? How can I fix this?

If I can't fix this, is there a way to get my money back? This is ridiculous.


----------



## Daryl (May 21, 2007)

I suggest asking in the Sibelius forum if you are getting no joy from support.

D


----------

